# 86 maxima



## stfoxx (Sep 24, 2006)

The car started today ,but as soon as i put it in drive it died. Won't restart. No codes came accross either. Had it echecked yesterday{for ohio cars} and it had a reading for the o2 senor so that appears to be working ,i smell gas when turning it over so the fuel pump appears to be working, but won't run. Where are all the relays for the pump located? I've checked the ones under the dash and they seemed to be okay. Loooking for some ideas before i haul it to the shop. thanks
steve


----------

